# Aristo FA and FB diesels - No Parte exist???



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
So I picked up a few of these units, one new and 3 used. The used units were not in the best shape though I didn't realize it when I bought them. 
The thing I need the most would be the chassis of the A units primarily. 
What I have found, at least throgh Aristo, is that these parts are not available. I don't know how this would be possible - like there is no customer support what so ever. 

Does anyone have experience with them?

Thanks

Brandon


----------



## KenBurkinshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

Brandon

I am not aware of any large scale manufacturer that sells replacement "Chassis", if you are referring to the mainframe the trucks and body shell are mounted to. (the FA & FB were last run in 2002) Aristo Craft service is pretty good to the original purchaser, and comes with a no questions asked five year warranty (with the original bill of sale from an authorized dealer). I would suggest you check the original documentation for a parts list or check on-line for the exploded parts diagram for the specific part number.

Parts availability is pretty much determined by how recently a model has been run, and the level of usage that their internal repair department uses a particular part. They are not in the scratch building parts business, so it annoys some folks when they can't get an odd ball part that is not normal wear and tear. (like the chassis!)

I don't know any manufacturer of anything that feels a particular obligation to furnish repair parts for items purchased used from Ebay. Your best bet is to use scavenged parts from another old unit. As always *buyer beware!*

Did you make it down to Cincy to "Entertrainment Junction" yet?


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

No. No trips have been made yet. 

The parts lists are all available but what I was told by Aristo is that this is not a part that they carry leaving me to believe that the only way I will acquire a replacement chassis is if I can find a junked unit and but it for the parts. Problem is I need two of them. 
I suppose at this point I just need to get creative and work with what I have. 

Hmmm, that actually sounds like fun.


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo/pdf/fb1.PDF


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

What is wrong with the old ones??


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Nothing is exactly broken. At some point, a previous owner needed to run this on a super tight turning radius and ended up carving out the underside to allow for more movement. They also cut the post at the front of the loco where the original couple connected to - they custom rigged theirs. 

Does this site host pictures or do I have to get that elsewhere?


----------



## KenBurkinshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

At the bottom of the "reply" screen is a button that says "manage attachments" you can upload a thumbnail picture of under 100 from your machine to add at the bottom of your posting. The other alternative is to link to a third party site like "photobucket" where you have stored your pictures.

Without seeing exactly what was done to the chassis, may I suggest remounting what ever coupler arrangement that was present when you bought the engine, and making a transition car to connect to that coupler arrangement. If you have any questions contact me by email.

Unlike other scales....the large scale world is dominated by proprietary coupler schemes. Like the smaller scales many of us use Kadee couplers to make everybody's stuff work together. The other alternative is to make all of your rolling stock use whatever proprietary scheme you have the most of. ( IE: Aristo, or USA, or LGB bottle openers) What you experienced with your used item purchase is pretty common.... so expect it in the future with used stuff, or ask the seller before you buy!


----------



## lilskul (Oct 20, 2011)

Ken, I screwed up. 
As a noob/newbie, I bought some passenger cars not realizing that my 4' radius is far from workable. 
I feel sort of dumb even though I am happy to have such beautiful cars sitting in my train station with their lights on.

There was no question in this, just a rant.
However, is there a simply and cheap way I can make switches for my electric turnouts?


----------

